# DragonflyBSD can't boot



## gpatrick (Nov 5, 2012)

I would like to run DragonflyBSD (this was using 3.0.2) and installed it using the Hammer filesystem but when I boot (Acer Aspire One D270-1865):


```
Mounting root from hammer:serno/000000000000000000001.s1d 
tryroot serno/0000000000000000000001.s1d 
no disk named 'serno/00000000000000000000001.s1d' 
hammer_mountroot: can't find devvp 
boot mount failed:  6And the serial number does exist.
```

I've googled but have not found an answer that works.  Saw one that suggested disabling AHCI which I did, but had no effect.  If anyone knows I'd like to try again since the newest release has been announced.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 5, 2012)

[thread=7290] Topics about PC-BSD | FreeNAS | NAS4Free | DesktopBSD | m0N0WALL | pfSense | kFreeBSD[/thread]

DragonflyBSD falls into the same category.


----------



## ChalkBored (Nov 5, 2012)

I ran into the same problem.

What most likely happened is the device name changed after you rebooted.

hit ? for a list of devices to try

then type hammer:[device]
where [device] is one of the options in the list
It's most likely going to be similar to 
serno/000000000000000000001.s1d
with a different number but the same .s1d


Make a note of the new number because you'll need it later

Anyway that should get you into single user mode.

You'll have to edit /etc/fstab to use the proper device name.
You'll also have to edit /etc/crypttab if you have encrypted partitions.


----------

